# Cassette recorder remote



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone know how to use the remote jack of the cassette recorder to play a recording? I am guessing this would entail a 2.5mm jack and a off/on button but I cannot find information on this device. Can a prop controller turn it on?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you can get the manufacturer name and model of the recorder you're planning on using, I may be able to research it for you. I don't think there's a standard for this type of thing.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

The recorder is a schoolmate slimline models HA-802 MPC-785. Mine does have the optional remote socket. The only information I have found says the power is interupted when the remote is plugged in so I would wonder if a N.O. switch is needed then when you activate it it would close and allow operation???


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't seen one of those since I was a kid -
If I remember correctly the microphones that fit in the jack had two connectors molded into one. A 3.5 for the audio in and a 2.5 for the on/off switch on the microphone.

The switch worked simply by pausing the deck, I know it worked in record, but don't remember if it worked in playback.

You are not going to hurt anything by playing with it - I would get a 2.5 from radio shack and see what happens when you short the wires or leave them open.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think bradbaum is right. You won't hurt anything, just try it. It should pause the recorder either by opening or closing the connection between the tip and sleeve of the 2.5 mm jack.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why not just push the play button and plug it into a light switch? When you flip the switch, the power turns on and it should play, assuming it has a mechanical button. This method is more electrically dangerous as you would need to splice the electric plug to the light switch but it CAN be done safely if you use the proper wire scrrew caps an electrical tape. or you can just plug into a power strip that has a switch on it.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

It will probably pause it in play mode too. At least the one I had back in the day did.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is all good info. I initially had the same thought as Dr Morbius, but I just wondered if this remote switch is better. So now I wonder if the plug has two poles to such as the tip and the sleeve So I could attach a button to allow the recorder to play when I close the switch.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats how I remember the microphone working - the tip and a ring connected to a switch on the microphone.


----------

